# Are you wearing wool?



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I thought it would be fun to share what woolen (or other fiber of course!) things you made that you use all the time.

I have handspun, handknit socks on. A sweater I knitted.
My Multinomah 'shawlette' is seeing constant use because I crinked my neck.
I feel bare w/o that little scrap around my neck.

Somehow I misplaced my slippers? Hmm. 
Hopefully they are caught in my laundry heap because I dont think anyone stole them. 

I have 3 hats I knitted that I wear pretty much constantly all winter whenever I go outside (and sometimes inside...).

Seriously, I am considering knitting some heavy woolen underpants to wear like over my regular unders, to keep the bottom as warm as feet, neck, head, and hands. :teehee:

It tickles me to no end to see my whole family swap their dry socks and slippers at the woodstove 
and hang up the damp ones in their place.

What do you have in your wardrobe that you made and you use all the time?
Or that you made for other people and you know for a fact they use the heck out of it?


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Seriously, I am considering knitting some heavy woolen underpants to wear like over my regular unders, to keep the bottom as warm as feet, neck, head, and hands. :teehee:


what a great idea. i need that too.
i wear my socks year round even in summer. i made sweaters i wear.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

susanne, have you seen these?

http://fibremonkey.blogspot.com/2008/07/unders-size-xl-sock-yarn-i-found-there.html

I havent been bold enough to try it and you all will NEVER see them modelled...but still.
This is the kind of stuff I dream about. :teehee:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Shawls. I wear them lots - my Swallowtail (in Lorna's Laces Satsuma orange!), my Memory Shawl (in black alpaca), and my Hearts Ease (in Cascade Eco) are my favourites. Also the big green rectangular one I made from Scottish yarn my sister brought back.

Socks - have a few, wear them often. Need more.

The little bedside cabled mat made from the wool my sister conned out of some Irish dude out in his field shearing sheep (seriously) ... I don't wear it but put my feet on it every day and think of her courage, chutzpah, determination, and love.

Knitted big slouch hat/tam that I wear to bed - to contain all my insane hair (and keep me warm - we keep the thermostat down). Without my hair contained somehow, my husband rolls onto the long ends and I wake up yelping, which is no good for anyone.  I just pile my hair up on top of my head, put the hat over the whole thing, and go to sleep. I do need to make a new one, this one's stretched out a little - still good for wearing outside, but it doesn't quite stay on with all my tossing and turning.

Fingerless gloves - have a couple pair in useful places, they are a big favourite. In our unseasonably warm weather (for Alberta) I've had a lot of use for them even this late in the year.

I'm sure there's more, but those are the biggies.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Actually more like this, but w/o buttons and I think I want elastic in the waistband.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fixation-boy-shorts


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I wouldnt have thought I would like my little neckwrap so much.
It is only 300 yards of dk weight targhee, but it really helps keep drafts off my neck.
Plus it looks jaunty and stays put. 
Amazing what a simple scarf will do even when you arent wearing a coat (or even long sleeves).

My DH wears a hat to bed everynight. None of my handknit ones have stood up to his use though. 
I am still working on the perfect design for that.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Um ... socks ... nothing but wool socks for my feet.
Hats & hoods (including my 'sleeping helmet' as Paul calls it)
Mittens.
sweaters (bought)
Shawls (spring & winter)
Su-Zen long wool coat (friend picked up in thrift store)
Oh, and felted slippers



> Knitted big slouch hat/tam that I wear to bed - to contain all my insane hair (and keep me warm - we keep the thermostat down).


Mine is solely to keep me warm (although now with my perm, it contains my 'frazzle')  Paul likes sleeping with a window open (year 'round). He kidded me about my 'sleeping helmet' until I brought the outdoor thermometer inside and it read 36* in our bedroom!!

We just turned on the furnace a couple of days ago, only because we thought we might have overnight guests. The thermostat is upstairs where the guest room (and fiber rooms) are. We keep it set at 50*F and up to 60*F for about an hour in the morning (when Paul gets up & before the stove is lit).


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I like to use shawls, but it's one passed down, not one I've made. Honestly I don't keep much of the things I make. I think it's actually funny that the only hand-made things I have are those that have been given to me! I love my knitted washcloths, use them constantly, but those are cotton. 

I made an afghan for my mother, she tells me that she uses it all the time, when she can actually wrest it from her spouse. My children are always sporting the hats, scarves, and mittens I make for them.

I crocheted a "cat rest mat" to protect our couch from the cat and she uses it constantly... does that count?! LOL


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Um ... socks ... nothing but wool socks for my feet.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yes. I have only handknit socks anymore. Last count I have 17 pairs. :teehee:
> ...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

gone-a-milkin said:


> No way I am sleeping with the window open in winter. People who need that much fresh cool air can go outside to sleep, IMO.
> You all are crazy!


Well, (sometimes Paul) is for certain!! He is an avid reenactor and loves the fresh air. Now me??? Not so much avid!!!

It works out okay though. Now that I have a 'label' on why my sleeping is so erratic (Chronic Fatigue Syndrome caused by an abnormally low vitamin D deficiency) I'm awake most nights until 2-3 AM. By then, the bedroom is as cold as it gets and I can shut the window and sleep for 4-6 hours. Paul is usually in a deep sleep and doesn't mind the window being closed then. Yes, besides my sleeping helmet, I have a 4 stripe wool blanket (either a Hudson Bay or Whitney) doubled up over me. I'm plenty warm!

Heck, I checked on the thermostat at the top of the stairs tonight and it read 70*. I haven't heard the furnace kick on but 3-4 times since we turned it on.

Plenty warm here with the parlor wood stove.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Let me think: socks (for the whole family), neck warmers (everyone just must have one), hats, gloves (everyone likes wool gloves, but I hate doing all those fingers---did them anyway), sweaters, shawls for me, afghans, gave away my great house slippers---need to make more, place mats, pot holders, cup covers, well, I'm sure there's more, but that's enough. Gosh, I'd love a wood stove but the insurance company said no---too far from fire department.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

gone-a-milkin said:


> susanne, have you seen these?
> 
> http://fibremonkey.blogspot.com/2008/07/unders-size-xl-sock-yarn-i-found-there.html
> 
> ...



absolutly love those. thank you for posting 
you have not made some already? 
:teehee:

my children had some when they where very little. woolies with the lanolin still in. i did not use pampers or rubber pants and they always had a soft skin on their popo. they were potty trained much earlier then all the other children in their age group too


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

no window open at night, noooooo
i need at least around 65F anything under and my feet will fall off and i will be very hmmm put it that way, my husband likes me better when i'm happy


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

We sleep under a blanket I crocheted every night, the afghan throws on the couch and chairs get used daily while watching tv in the evenings, house slippers are worn everyday, a different scarf everyday it seems some wool and some not,
I have made only one shawl, I still have not made socks yet but am hoping to eventually, mittens, fingerless mitts, my daughters often wear their flower headbands and warmers I made for them, my oldest loves the legwarmers I made for her last year, I guess thinking about what we all wear it makes me very happy to realize they are put to great use:sing:
Have a geat day everyone


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I don't knit for myself  The only handknit things I have and wear ALL the time are the socks Maura made me for a KAL and the socks I've gotten from GAM 

I also just got from my lovely and wonderful DIL a had knit shawl. It was her first project ever and she sent it to me. She had talked about wanting to learn. Best of all my son taught her how to knit  I don't think he has knit since he was about 5yrs old (I taught both boys to knit when they were 4 yrs old). I'll take pictures later.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

In the winter, I ALWAYS wear these washable merino long johns I have. . . Love them! I also have my hand knit socks, but I need to make more. Somehow I end up making more socks for others than for myself. 

I have a wool hat, wool mittens, lots of wool reenactor clothing I wish I could wear every day, and nalbinding socks. I also have a wonderful white rya rug, which I did not make. I break that thing out, along with wool blankets, for really cold weather!

I am also making the world's most awesome Santa hat ever. It's made of red wool, lined with black dupioni silk, edged with a white Icelandic sheepskin, and it will have green and red tablet weaving trim and a tassel. It is soooooo warm!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

would love to see a picture of your santa hat. sounds wonderful


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I have lots of yarn, waiting to be made into something.

Other than that, DH has a nice heavy sweater, made from my Coopworth yarn that he wears in the winter. One of my Aunt's made it for him.
DS has a lighter sweater made from my yarn too but he doesn't wear sweaters much.

I made a sample knitted piece a number of years ago, and it is the best thing to clean the inside of your car's windshield. Do not have to use anything, just wipe with the knitted Brecknock Hill Cheviot wool. I don't know how I did without it all those years! LOL


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Marchwind, I'm so glad my knitting is being used!

I finally dove in and made a pair of socks. Loved them. Now, I try to knit one pair every years. I'm wearing a pair now. I also wear a neck gaiter when it is cold and windy. I have hats, the kind with the ear flaps that I also wear when the weather is bad. Sometimes I wear a shawl.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

When I get my hat done, I will post it! I'm still weaving the tablet weaving trim right now.nothing like a last minute project, right?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I am SO glad to hear I'm not the only nutty person who sleeps in a hat!

My next one is going to have an eyelet brim so that I can run some ribbon through the edge. That way, when it inevitably stretches out a bit, I can tighten it so it will stay on. 

I also need to make a cotton one for summer!

You guys are so inspiring!!!

Can't wait to see the pics of Marchie's Shawl of Love and the Cool Santa Hat!


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

I have a shawl that's half my spindle stuff and half in acrylic art yarns. 
I have acrylic socks I've made. And a tunesian crochet hat I just finished. 
I'm going to be making my first pair of wool slippers from my own wool I washed, died and spun and then I'll have my first completely homemade article. 
Really takes me along time to get some thing done, but I keep plugging away. 
My currant project is granny square slippers for a little girl.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here is a photo of the shawl. The color is a bit odd, very plain but it is warm. Best of all is the thought behind it. I am so thrilled that she made something for me and gave me her first attempt, mistakes and all. She also made the card, it is all had cut.







[/url] shawl and card by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Wool socks from my dh! I also have felted wool slippers that I love--but I hardly ever wear them as they are more for lounging (which I do not do much of).


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm enjoying reading all of your woolie updates. I'm just looking at my pretty wool things, 'cause it's 75 degrees here. I really need to learn to spin cotton.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here is my great nephew in the hat I made for him for Christmas. He's 1-1/2 yrs old. I have never been so entertained by a kid before :hysterical:







[/url] 12-23-11 007 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url] 12-23-11 006 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind, I love your pics.
That DIL of yours, isn't she sweet. I guess you rubbed off on her with your handknit gift.
That shawl is a classic beginner knit and I bet it is super warm with all the love knit into it.
Your little great nephew is darling in his hat.

One of my friends sent me an...animal... that she knitted.
Pics of that to come. LOL

My inlaws are here and I dont know how long they are staying yet. Yeah. 
They just went off to bed so I am getting a little time online.
I made a meatloaf w/ 2 pounds of beef and 1 pound of pork for supper. That thing is GONE. 

Let the festivities begin. :teehee:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Here is my new animal that my good friend who is a Waldorf school handicraft teacher knit for me.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Your guess is as good as any! It is a Waldorf animal.
No face.

One kid thinks its a pig. The other is sure it is a sheep.

Could be anything, its all about using your imagination. :teehee:

I absolutely adore it.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Whatever it is, you're teaching it to spin! It's adorable. So is the quilt.

Just stopped by this thread to say that I wore my felted wool hat this morning to tend the chickens, pick some greens and hang out wash (it's 55 and windy -- brrrr). 

Now, I'm off to go find out what Waldorf is.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

I like that little white whatever it is that you have there GAM. 
I've always picked out natural fibers and for a looonnnggg time stayed away from wool because I thought I was allergic to it. But I have found, I'm not. yeah!!! Now that I have become interested in this animal to clothing process when I'm at the thrift store these woolen articles of clothing are practically leaping into my line of vision. I do want to make things but now at the thrift store I found & brought home a wool silk blend sweater that I wear almost all the time, switching off to a lambs wool sweater that is positively the most warm thing I have. I'm really cold when I don't have one of them on. interesting.
I checked out some books at the library and have been reading & studying up on the different stitches, lol my first attempts at the cable stitch look nothing like the picture.
God bless,
js


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM I'm pretty sure that is a sheep. I have a bunch of those Waldorf patterns. We used to have a handworks group (mothers of Waldorf kids) I loved that group. We met once a week and made little things that were sold at the winter festival to raise money for the school store.


----------

